# Episódio de precipitação intensa em Lisboa - 22 setembro 2014



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2014 às 19:27)

Criei este tópico no seguimento de uma actualização publicada pelo IPMA, espero que dê para concentrar a informação pós-acontecimento um pouco melhor aqui.

Loop do radar LIS_MAX






Comparação entre Fev 2008 e o evento desta semana






O IPMA procedeu também à actualização da notícia que já tinha no website, agora a servir de relatório preliminar. Dado que o IPMA por vezes elimina as notícias e há então dados perdidos, peço desculpa por violar as regras práticas do fórum em colocar uma notícia na íntegra.


> Na sequência do episódio de precipitação intensa em Lisboa ocorrida na tarde de dia 22 de setembro 2014, o IPMA informa que os valores mais significativos de precipitação no distrito de Lisboa entre as 13 e 15 horas locais foram os seguintes:
> Lisboa / Geofísico - 13.2 mm
> Lisboa / Gago Coutinho - 18.7 mm
> Lisboa / Amoreiras - 8.0 mm
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ia/noticias/textos/precipitacao-20140922.html


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2014 às 20:08)

LX diz que não foram avisados a tempo, em 1755 também não deve ter sido avisados


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2014 às 21:02)

Excelente _post_ *SpiderVV*!  Belo apanhado das imagens de radar.
Eu estive presente nestes 2 eventos em Lisboa.
O evento de 2008 foi muito intenso, possivelmente com rain rates absurdos como podes verificar neste video 
[que eu coloquei na altura no seguimento, estava a residir na altura em Arroios/Penha de França na Calçada Poço dos Mouros. 
O que me recordo do evento de 2008 era de que a chuva foi mesmo muito intensa e muito mais grave as consequências do que ocorrido nesta segunda-feira, em que "apenas" choveu intensamente durante duas horas mas com menos intensidade do que à seis anos atrás. 
Desta vez estava nas Olaias em frente  à estação de metro á espera que ela passasse.
Ainda no evento de 2008 os acumulados de precipitação em Lisboa eram superiores a 70mm e depois em setúbal cairam mais de 100mm!


----------

